# What TV Shows Do You Watch?



## Hein510

I'm a big series and movie lover, at the moment I watch a couple of series and get the new episodes as they are available in the USA

What I'm watching:
The Walking Dead - ultimate favorite series, just hit the finale, cant wait for season 5
Arrow - love me some superhero series, allthou he's more like Batman and Ironman, no superpowers but skilled and has lots of money.
Da Vinci's Demons - this is something new Ive started watching and its awesome, like middle age CSI
Revenge - watching this with the wife, her favorite
Suits -awesome lawyer series, got all the romance, comedy, suspense and drama in one package
Sons of Anarchy - Mayhem and great storyline, Waiting on the new season
Under the Dome - Stephen King started it (love SK books),Waiting on new season 
Black Sails - Pirate series from South Africa, shot in Somerset west - waiting on new season
How I met your mother - One of the funniest series out there, it legen wait for it ...dary!!

So what do you guys watch?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## johan

The Blacklist
Helix
True Detective
Vikings


----------



## Die Kriek

The Walking Dead
Arrow
Marvel's Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D
Game of Thrones
Falling Skies
Almost Human
The Big Bang Theory
Cosmos: A Spacetime Odyssey

and a few others


----------



## Rex_Bael

You guys have pretty much covered it for the regular series. I'm currently binge watching QI in the evenings. Well, when I say watching I mean putting it on in the background while working.


----------



## TylerD

Dexter 
Sons of anarchy
Eastbound and down
Banshee
Vikings
Elementary
Breaking bad

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

vampire diaries
the originals
blacklist (my favorite at the moment)
graceland
suits

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SunRam

Banshee
The Big Bang Theory
The Blacklist
The Following
Game of Thrones - can not wait for the new season to start!
Hannibal
House of Cards
House of Lies - My favourite atm together with Scandal
Scandal (2012)
Shameless
Suits
True Blood
Vikings

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz

@Hein510, if you like Suits, you must really check out a series called White Collar - we finished watching all the available seasons, think there's like 7 if i remember correctly and it's EXCELLENT.

I enjoy most of the series mentioned above, as well as:
It's always sunny in Phillidelphia
Brickleberry (adult cartoons, very naughty and very funny)
Under the Dome
Teen Wolf 

These are only a few that i can remember, i'll go have a look at our 4TB external and report back with a couple more later after work


----------



## Rob Fisher

2 Broke Girls
19-2
Almost Human
Amazing Race
Big Bang Theory
Blue Bloods
Bones
Chicago Fire
Chicago PD
Criminal Minds
Crossing Lines
Elementary
Graceland
Grey's Anatomy
Hawaii 50
The Mentalist
Perception
Person of Interest
Rizzoli and Isles
Rookie Blue
Survivor
The 100
The Blacklist
Top Shot
Unforgettable

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

I forgot about an old one: Mrs Brown's Boys (hilarious)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Justin223

I'm busy watching the following:

True blood
Suits
Game of Thrones
The Big Bang Theory
Vikings
Two and a half men


----------



## vaalboy

Do most of you download your series from the net or watch via DSTV?


----------



## Metal Liz

@johan I absolutely LOVE Mrs Brown's Boys!!!! My friend from the UK is sending me 2 new seasons down, can't wait to watch them, she's already sent me 3 dvds of it


----------



## johan

I download vaalboy, mostly from: http://kickass.to/??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Metal Liz said:


> @johan I absolutely LOVE Mrs Brown's Boys!!!! My friend from the UK is sending me 2 new seasons down, can't wait to watch them, she's already sent me 3 dvds of it



I've watch the whole series plus some extra xmast editions - apart from Faulty Towers the best comedy series for me.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

vaalboy said:


> Do most of you download your series from the net or watch via DSTV?



Download... the only reason we even have DSTV is to watch rugby on the rare occasions I'm home on a Saturday. Oh and I enjoy Survivor SA.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Justin223

I only download movies and series. 

I haven't watched TV in months, we still have full DSTV but our ADSL line seems to be more useful.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Swop series and movies on externals with friends - had DSTV (loved all the cooking and animal shows) but the new place we moved to doesn't have a dish. Not really missing it anymore  So in answer, neither hahaha don't download and also don't have DSTV


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

At the moment we are busy watching Sons of Anarchy and on the last series... Exciting stuff.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SunRam

Justin223 said:


> I'm busy watching the following:
> 
> True blood
> Suits
> Game of Thrones
> The Big Bang Theory
> Vikings
> Two and a half men


Good list there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SunRam

Metal Liz said:


> @Hein510, if you like Suits, you must really check out a series called White Collar - we finished watching all the available seasons, think there's like 7 if i remember correctly and it's EXCELLENT.
> 
> I enjoy most of the series mentioned above, as well as:
> It's always sunny in Phillidelphia
> Brickleberry (adult cartoons, very naughty and very funny)
> Under the Dome
> Teen Wolf
> 
> These are only a few that i can remember, i'll go have a look at our 4TB external and report back with a couple more later after work


Going to get White Coller, cause I love Suits

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Melinda

Well it seems like Rob and I have the same taste in series, there is a few I've not seen, a couple that has not been mentioned that I like is

Nashville
Hart of Dixie
The Big Bang Theory
Modern Family
Survivor season 22 was my ultimate favorite, it can almost compare it to the season where Parvati wins, but since 22 there was not one that had the strategic play that Boston Rob had on the game, it was awesome and I've watched it a couple of times, because it is so awesome 
NCIS (love this show so much!)
Necessary Roughness
The Glades (so disappointed that it got cancelled
Top Chef
Hells kitchen
Masterchef Australia
Warehouse 13
Castel (If you have not watched this it really really is fantastic, with the GREAT GREAT MAN CALLED Nathan Fillion)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz

Rob Fisher said:


> 2 Broke Girls
> 19-2
> Almost Human
> Amazing Race
> Big Bang Theory
> Blue Bloods
> Bones
> Chicago Fire
> Chicago PD
> Criminal Minds
> Crossing Lines
> Elementary
> Graceland
> Grey's Anatomy
> Hawaii 50
> The Mentalist
> Perception
> Person of Interest
> Rizzoli and Isles
> Rookie Blue
> Survivor
> The 100
> The Blacklist
> Top Shot
> Unforgettable



where do you still get time to vape and build coils

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rowan Francis

this week i descided to go old skool , started to re watch BattleStar Gallactica , enjoying greatly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SunRam

Rowan Francis said:


> this week i descided to go old skool , started to re watch BattleStar Gallactica , enjoying greatly


A real pity it got cancelled, I enjoyed it very much


----------



## Rex_Bael

+1 for Modern Family and I forgot about Community

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Melinda said:


> Well it seems like Rob and I have the same taste in series, there is a few I've not seen, a couple that has not been mentioned that I like is
> 
> Nashville
> Hart of Dixie
> The Big Bang Theory
> Modern Family
> Survivor season 22 was my ultimate favorite, it can almost compare it to the season where Parvati wins, but since 22 there was not one that had the strategic play that Boston Rob had on the game, it was awesome and I've watched it a couple of times, because it is so awesome
> NCIS (love this show so much!)
> Necessary Roughness
> The Glades (so disappointed that it got cancelled
> Top Chef
> Hells kitchen
> Masterchef Australia
> Warehouse 13
> Castel (If you have not watched this it really really is fantastic, with the GREAT GREAT MAN CALLED Nathan Fillion)



Thanks for the new series worth watching... We love survivor (Both US and SA versions)... do you remebver Mzi from the first SA version? He does bass fishing with me.

I also download and watch NCIS when I get a chance!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Riaz said:


> where do you still get time to vape and build coils



@Riaz this is the actual issue I have right now... since finding this web site I have fallen way behind in my series and they are piling up at a rate of knots!


----------



## BhavZ

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks for the new series worth watching... We love survivor (Both US and SA versions)... do you remebver *Mzi *from the first SA version? He does bass fishing with me.
> 
> I also download and watch NCIS when I get a chance!


Did he share an trade secrets?

A lot of rumours were going around that it was fake and that they were not exactly on an island etc..


----------



## Rob Fisher

BhavZ said:


> Did he share an trade secrets?
> 
> A lot of rumours were going around that it was fake and that they were not exactly on an island etc..



It was a few years ago and we did chat about his experiences and it most certainly wasn't a fake.


----------



## BhavZ

Rob Fisher said:


> It was a few years ago and we did chat about his experiences and it most certainly wasn't a fake.



Cool, good to know


----------



## Hein510

Seeing that I've got a thing for Superheroes I have The Tomorrow People on download! Anybody know if its good? Saw the promo and it looks awesome!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hein510

Oh and still wanna get Vikings!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan

Hein510 said:


> Oh and still wanna get Vikings!
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk



Series 2 much better than the 1'st


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Favorites would be (In no specific order):

Game of Thrones
Walking Dead
Breaking Bad ( I wish It never ended)
Big Bang Theory
Suits
Kitchen Nightmares 
House of Cards
Orange is the new black

Others I enjoy:

Extreme Cheapskates (Seriously have you seen those people??)
Top Gear (Occasionally I can watch one episode then I get bored)
King of the Nerds 
Masters Of Sex

Thats all that comes to mind atm... Most of the newer Series I.E Walking dead season 4 and Waiting on the New Game of thrones season to start we download others we watch through Netflix

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo

Nothing beats breaking bad however I watch the above with sharri. I also miss the old school I.T Crowd. Nothing beats some British humour

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Melinda

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks for the new series worth watching... We love survivor (Both US and SA versions)... do you remebver Mzi from the first SA version? He does bass fishing with me.
> 
> I also download and watch NCIS when I get a chance!



I don't watch Survivor SA no DSTV and can't download it


----------



## Shako

Game of thrones
Suits
leverage
New girl 
2 broke girls


----------



## Rob Fisher

Melinda said:


> I don't watch Survivor SA no DSTV and can't download it



I see in New24 today MNET were whining that people were downloading it and that's it's popular world wide... I wonder where it's downloadable from because I haven't seen it available anywhere either.


----------



## BhavZ

Hein510 said:


> Seeing that I've got a thing for Superheroes I have The Tomorrow People on download! Anybody know if its good? Saw the promo and it looks awesome!
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


Story line reminds me of heroes quite a bit and the acting quality reminds me of alphas a bit.

Overall it is a decent watch if you dont have much else to watch.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ShaneW

LINK REMOVED BY MODERATOR - Please don't post links to pirated material

sent from my nokia 2110 using LTE

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Melinda

ShaneW said:


> LINK REMOVED BY MODERATOR - Please don't post links to pirated material
> 
> sent from my nokia 2110 using LTE



I did not know that! Thank you


----------



## Tom

Game of thrones ftw!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vaalboy

Looks like many download. I have no idea where to start will will have to get with the program (excuse the pun)

Thanks for the link @johan - will check it out.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## devdev

I would recommend getting uTorrent @vaalboy. Errr at least that's what my friend who does that sort of thing would advise that you do.

Quick, clean and simple

I don't have that much time to watch series, but here are ones I have watched or am busy watching:

Dexter
Lie to me
Sopranos
Breaking Bad
Sons of Anarchy
Always Sunny in Philidelphia
Orange is the New Black
Rome

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh

I watch :

Bones
Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D
Gray's Anatomy
The Mentalist
The Blacklist
Suits
Dexter
The Tomorrow People


----------



## thekeeperza

Didn't feel like typing it all out - list of currently watching and still to watch


----------



## SunRam

thekeeperza said:


> Didn't feel like typing it all out - list of currently watching and still to watch
> View attachment 2988


That's a great list

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## devdev

So disappointed no one listed Desperate House Wives on here

Glad there was no Jersey Shore, or worse, Jordi Shore, or that other one my mate made we watch with Welsh tarts and dudes licking each others butt cracks

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jean

Game of thrones 
Walking dead 
Suits
The Simpsons 
Big bang theory
Under the dome
Californication 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean

Classic i have is Black Books, its a british comedy. Another good british comedy series was IT Crowd. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I also have all the episodes of Friends on DVD and we watch episodes of them often! Best series ever!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza

SunRam said:


> I almost did just that with sickbeard, but then I copied, edited and pasted into the forum. Sickbeard ftw! Am now using couchpotato as well for the movies, although I don't watch many movies, prefer series.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Sickbeard with SABnzbd is just epic! Couchpotato is really good for movies but that is mainly for kiddies movies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SunRam

thekeeperza said:


> Sickbeard with SABnzbd is just epic! Couchpotato is really good for movies but that is mainly for kiddies movies.


Yup


----------



## Reinhardt

Rob Fisher said:


> Download... the only reason we even have DSTV is to watch rugby on the rare occasions I'm home on a Saturday. Oh and I enjoy Survivor SA.


The only thing I use my DSTV for is F1 cause I must watch it Live!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## gorfrepus

Current watch list:
Supernatural!!
The Blacklist
Arrow (Eagerly awaiting the new Flash series - I'm a geek for this shit!)
White Collar
Burn Notice (Not sure when next season is starting - lost track here)
The Walking Dead
Blue Bloods (strange one for me but for some reason I like it)
Marvel Agents of Shield
Nikita (Waiting for new season, I find Maggie Q immensely provocative in this role...  )
The Big Bang Theory
2 Broke Girls
Modern Family
CSI
Elementary

Favourite shows of all time:
Battlestar Galactica
Supernatural

Others I enjoyed previously:
Spartacus: Blood and Sand
Spartacus: Gods of the Arena
Spartacus: Vengeance
Spartacus: War of the Damned
Justice League & Justice League Unlimited (Animated)
Xmen TAS (Animated)
Star Trek: Voyager
Boston Legal
Merlin
Dexter (Awesome!)
Army Wives (Don't laugh. Got roped in by the wife and then started enjoying it  )
Jeckyl
Stargate: SG1
Stargate: Atlantis
CSI: Miami
Fringe (Awesome!)
Weeds
Testees (canned after just a few episodes but was quite funny)
Rome
Friends


Still need to see:
House of Cards
Breaking Bad
American Horror Story 
Lost


Yes I know...I watch a crap load of TV. Probably a whole bunch left out that I cant remember...


----------



## gorfrepus

be careful of admitting to piracy guys. A few people have gotten in trouble locally for doing so. Cases I have seen so far have mostly been caught through social media bragging. I would be careful on forums too. Seems they watch for people talking about certain stuff and that kicks off the investigation.

On a side note, haven't tried it myself but I believe there's a cool thing call Popcorn time which some people might find interesting...google it.


----------



## johan

Thanks for the "popcorn" @gorfrepus


----------



## Justin223

gorfrepus said:


> Current watch list:
> Supernatural!!
> The Blacklist
> Arrow (Eagerly awaiting the new Flash series - I'm a geek for this shit!)
> White Collar
> Burn Notice (Not sure when next season is starting - lost track here)
> The Walking Dead
> Blue Bloods (strange one for me but for some reason I like it)
> Marvel Agents of Shield
> Nikita (Waiting for new season, I find Maggie Q immensely provocative in this role...  )
> The Big Bang Theory
> 2 Broke Girls
> Modern Family
> CSI
> Elementary
> 
> Favourite shows of all time:
> Battlestar Galactica
> Supernatural
> 
> Others I enjoyed previously:
> Spartacus: Blood and Sand
> Spartacus: Gods of the Arena
> Spartacus: Vengeance
> Spartacus: War of the Damned
> Justice League & Justice League Unlimited (Animated)
> Xmen TAS (Animated)
> Star Trek: Voyager
> Boston Legal
> Merlin
> Dexter (Awesome!)
> Army Wives (Don't laugh. Got roped in by the wife and then started enjoying it  )
> Jeckyl
> Stargate: SG1
> Stargate: Atlantis
> CSI: Miami
> Fringe (Awesome!)
> Weeds
> Testees (canned after just a few episodes but was quite funny)
> Rome
> Friends
> 
> 
> Still need to see:
> House of Cards
> Breaking Bad
> American Horror Story
> Lost
> 
> 
> Yes I know...I watch a crap load of TV. Probably a whole bunch left out that I cant remember...



And here I was thinking that I have run out of series to watch. There are quite a few on your list I haven't seen yet. 

I almost forgot that I've seen American Horror story! Very very good series, I'm not a fan of horror movies but this series was very well done. I really enjoyed season 2.


----------



## gorfrepus

http://mybroadband.co.za/news/internet/93539-first-for-sa-internet-pirate-arrested-in-cape-town.html

http://www.iol.co.za/news/crime-courts/film-pirate-tweet-leads-to-arrest-1.1669828#.Uz6GIbEaIiQ

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## johan

*Please everybody, I saw yesterday that we are not allowed to add links to pirate sites on this forum, it make totally sense in protecting us as well as this forum*. 

Rather use the pm facility if someone asks for "assistance"

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## vaalboy

Good call guys!


----------



## Justin223

I'm busy watching the first episode of season 4 of Game Of Thrones. 

This should be a good season.


----------



## SunRam

Justin223 said:


> I'm busy watching the first episode of season 4 of Game Of Thrones.
> 
> This should be a good season.


Yes, I can not wait, but I'm going to constrain myself, and watch the whole series in a week

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Die Kriek

SunRam said:


> Yes, I can not wait, but I'm going to constrain myself, and watch the whole series in a week
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


How can you wait that long?


----------



## SunRam

Die Kriek said:


> How can you wait that long?


I started watching the first 3 series again yesterday, in preparation for the 4th, so I'm getting my fix 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Die Kriek

Lol, did that too, went through S1-3 in a week

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rex_Bael

My wife and I do the same with most series, save 'em up and then binge.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Justin223

For you Game of Thrones fans. 

http://9gag.tv/p/a9pwDn/kfc-introduces-game-of-thrones-inspired-commercial-meal-deal?ref=fbl9

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokyg

THis is what i watch at ATM...


----------



## SunRam

Smokyg said:


> THis is what i watch at ATM...
> View attachment 3584


I enjoyed under the dome

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike

Watching the good old seasons of community. Quite melancholic after seeing what it's become recently. Quite struggling with nothing to watch while procrastinating studying though! No New Girl, Parks, Modern Family etc. At least Suits is coming back in 4 days!


----------



## crack2483

Halfway through pilot episode of Penny Dreadful. Pretty good so far.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## ET

just finished season 2 of house of cards, starting in on season 2 of da vinci's daemons


----------



## Mike

How's that btw? Got ten minutes into the first episode of season one and couldn't quite handle it while mourning Game of Thrones


----------



## JakesSA

crack2483 said:


> Halfway through pilot episode of Penny Dreadful. Pretty good so far.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



We finished episodes one to four, very promising indeed ...


----------



## crack2483

JakesSA said:


> We finished episodes one to four, very promising indeed ...



Got the same four episodes 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## ET

Mike said:


> How's that btw? Got ten minutes into the first episode of season one and couldn't quite handle it while mourning Game of Thrones



think the latest episode of game of thrones did most peoples heads in 
was walking around swearing for a good 5 minutes


----------



## ET

house of cards is a pretty darn good political drama for those that haven't seen it. gotta watch at least 2 episodes to get into it though


----------



## Mike

Hahahah. I literally covered my eyes (heh) as it started happening. Was traumatised. I was asking about Da Vincis Demons though?


----------



## annemarievdh

Watching "The 100" now, it looks like it can be good.


----------



## capetocuba

Smokyg said:


> THis is what i watch at ATM...
> View attachment 3584


Sickbeard rocks!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ET

da vinci's daemons is awesomesauce. love it to bits


----------



## MurderDoll

Season 2 of Orange is the new black is on Netflix now. Very happy about that. 



denizenx said:


> house of cards is a pretty darn good political drama for those that haven't seen it. gotta watch at least 2 episodes to get into it though




The misses and I seriously enjoyed this. Very good series. Can't wait for the next season. 

How's the one episode with the VP's security detail. (You should know which one I'm talking about exactly) 

We were screaming at the TV when that happened.  :nooooooo: ha ha.


----------



## Melinda

annemarievdh said:


> Watching "The 100" now, it looks like it can be good.



I'm enjoying this show very much.

Is any one waiting for season 5 of covert affairs?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza

Melinda said:


> Is any one waiting for season 5 of covert affairs?


YES!!!!!


----------



## Melinda

thekeeperza said:


> YES!!!!!



Awesome thought I was the only one


----------



## Melinda

Is Anyone watching Crossbones, and is it good?


----------



## Stroodlepuff

MurderDoll said:


> Season 2 of Orange is the new black is on Netflix now. Very happy about that.



My netflix is broken  So down!!!! No spoilers~!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

capetocuba said:


> Sickbeard rocks!



Indeed, and NZBdrone is also good.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## capetocuba

Stroodlepuff said:


> My netflix is broken  So down!!!! No spoilers~!!!!!


Have complete season, so better come soon again to Cape Town


----------



## capetocuba

Have Ep 9 Game of Thrones, just need 1 more so can watch whole Season 4 . Roll on next week.


----------



## Stroodlepuff

capetocuba said:


> Have complete season, so better come soon again to Cape Town



How do you have the complete season of season 2? It only started on Friday?


----------



## capetocuba

I have very innocent ways and means . The whole season was broadcast 6/6.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

capetocuba said:


> I have very innocent ways and means . The whole season was broadcast 6/6.


----------



## MurderDoll

Stroodlepuff said:


> How do you have the complete season of season 2? It only started on Friday?



Netflix released all the episodes on Friday.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ET

MurderDoll said:


> Season 2 of Orange is the new black is on Netflix now. Very happy about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The misses and I seriously enjoyed this. Very good series. Can't wait for the next season.
> 
> How's the one episode with the VP's security detail. (You should know which one I'm talking about exactly)
> 
> We were screaming at the TV when that happened.  :nooooooo: ha ha.



not sure i know which one you talking about? the threeway one?


----------



## MurderDoll

denizenx said:


> not sure i know which one you talking about? the threeway one?



Yeah. 
That one.


----------



## Hein510

Started watching The Following! Intense!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gorfrepus

Just started watching the 100. Looks promising...


----------



## Alex

Well I currently have about 260 TV shows in the automated download list with NZBdrone. I'm so far behind on most of them. But some of the new ones I enjoy are 
Brooklyn Nine-Nine
Almost Human
Chicago Fire
Chicago PD
Da Vinci's Demons
Dracula
Helix
Hell On Wheels
Hemlock Grove
How It's Made
Klondike (2014)
Masters of Sex
Million Dollar Listing New York
Penny Dreadful
Reign
Salem
The Borgias
The Bridge (US)
The Originals
The Walking Dead
Vikings


----------



## keeganvaper

shameless 
banshee
and 2 broke girls

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

anyone else watching Body of Proof?

really interesting

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KimH

Just started watching Orange is the new Black... not sure whether I like it yet though

Other series I enjoy(ed):
Game of Thrones
24 
Kitchen Nightmares
Masterchef US & Aus
True Blood
Suits
Scandal
Walking Dead
Desperate Housewives
House of Cards
Hemlock
The Borgias
The Tudors
Sons of Anarchy
The Good Wife
Boston Legal
The Sopranos
V
Dexter
Chicago PD
Californication
Being Human
Supernatural
+++ loads more

Currently also re-watching the X Files - hard to reconcile Hank Moody with Fox Mulder though lol!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

The new season of 24 is AWESOME!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483

Where on earth do guys get so much time to watch so many series? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex

crack2483 said:


> Where on earth do guys get so much time to watch so many series?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


 
Easy, you make the time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

started season 4 GoT. My favorite series! I always wait for the final episode to be broadcast. Otherwise I cannot binge watch


----------



## Alex

Tom said:


> started season 4 GoT. My favorite series! I always wait for the final episode to be broadcast. Otherwise I cannot binge watch


 
I do the same for most shows


----------



## steve

Anyone a fan of "The Wire" ? very old now but the best series ive watched (numerous times) in my life


----------



## shabbar

any one has shameless S3 n S4 ?

also looking for suits


----------



## Alex

shabbar said:


> any one has shameless S3 n S4 ?
> 
> also looking for suits


 
get this first http://nzbdrone.com/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raslin

Yip I have all the shameless seasons


----------



## VapeSnow

Raslin said:


> Yip I have all the shameless seasons


Cant wait for the new season to start. Im addict to it!!


----------



## Raslin

Yeah, that and SOA


----------



## crack2483

Just finished Vikings season 1. Season 2 up next.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin

Viking is a great series.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tweetie Pie

Vampire diaries
The 100
The blacklist
Shameless
Suites
Games of Thrones
2 Broke girls
CSI


----------



## Tweetie Pie

crack2483 said:


> Where on earth do guys get so much time to watch so many series?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


There is always time for series!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Always always time for series

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow

My fav is big bang theory and two and a half men. I loved how i met your mother but the is finish.


----------



## Tweetie Pie

crack2483 said:


> Just finished Vikings season 1. Season 2 up next.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Never heard of the series, is it a nice series? I'm gona have a look at it.


----------



## crack2483

Tweetie Pie said:


> Never heard of the series, is it a nice series? I'm gona have a look at it.


I enjoyed it. Depends what you like though I guess. Can be a little gory but I suppose it's only illustrating what it was like back then.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeSnow

crack2483 said:


> I enjoyed it. Depends what you like though I guess. Can be a little gory but I suppose it's only illustrating what it was like back then.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Myself and @Tweetie Pie likes games of throne a lot. Hope its sum thing like that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483

VapeSnow said:


> Myself and @Tweetie Pie likes games of throne a lot. Hope its sum thing like that.



Haven't watched game of thrones but I'm pretty sure it'll be something similar. May not as good because GoT is pretty popular. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tweetie Pie

crack2483 said:


> I enjoyed it. Depends what you like though I guess. Can be a little gory but I suppose it's only illustrating what it was like back then.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


I love gory


----------



## crack2483

Tweetie Pie said:


> I love gory



Well maybe gorys not the right word because these stuff out there 10x worse. Let's just call it realistic.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chef Guest

crack2483 said:


> Haven't watched game of thrones but I'm pretty sure it'll be something similar. May not as good because GoT is pretty popular.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Mate, your life is lacking if you haven't watched GoT. Possibly one of the best series out at the moment. Have read all of the books and it translates brilliantly to the screen. I literally finished season one in a single sitting. Couldn't stop watching!

In case anyone hasn't seen it, Boston Legal is also a fantastic series. Funny and very cleverly written while highlighting important issues that we face in our society. 

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Raslin

Boston Legal is one of the best. Then watch blacklist. Just shows how briliant the lead actor is.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I really enjoy Rookie Blue and have named my one Woodvils after Andy (Missy).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bones

Currently Watching
Dominion
Under the Dome season 2
True Blood Season 7
Perception s3
The following S2
The Strain


----------



## Chef Guest

How's the strain?

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## KimH

@Arctus found us some more new series this weekend - here are the one's I enjoyed:

The Last Ship
Rush - first series I've actually seen someone vaping in
The Strain
The Lottery


----------



## bones

Chef Guest said:


> How's the strain?
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


Looks good so far. Only watched 1 episode.


----------



## Alex

If you haven't seen it yet "The Strain" is fantastic viewing.

Watch it now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Alex said:


> If you haven't seen it yet "The Strain" is fantastic viewing.
> 
> Watch it now.


Ive watched until episode 4 so far. Very interesting. Curious to see where they go with it.


----------



## KimH

I found an awesome tv series on Netflix called "Frisky Business"
It follows Britains top online sex shop called Love Honey - apart from the hysterically funny content, it gives great insight into building a kick ass, successful online store.
So if any of you want to do some research  I can highly recommend.


Warning - not for sensitive viewers / explicit content


----------



## annemarievdh

I like the series "so cute" on animal planet


----------



## johan

Alex said:


> If you haven't seen it yet "The Strain" is fantastic viewing.
> 
> Watch it now.


 
Downloaded up to S01E05, but haven't watch it yet, will do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Die Kriek

I have a few episodes of The Strain, but haven't watched yet.
Finished Agents of Shield this week after watching the new Captain America (didn't want spoilers)
Currently working through Da Vinci's Demons S1 and 2 and the new series of Falling Skies, after that it's Crossbones and The Strain


----------



## Alex

Currently watching these shows


----------



## shaunnadan

Vikings

Just finished rebuilding my library so plex server should be up and running in 2 weeks and then it's time to look for new content


----------



## kyle_redbull

Can't wait for GOT to start... 
Other series I am watching 
Daredevil 
Arrow
Flash
Walking dead
Limitless


Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

I am old school, and having access to Netflix for the last few years has given me a library of all the golden oldies. Currently I watch:

Star Trek Deep Space Nine - On Season 3
Enterprise - On Season 2, can't believe I missed this when it originally released, it is the best of the whole Star Trek series
Star Trek Voyager - Just finished Season 9

And More recent stuff
Walking Dead
House of Cards


----------



## zadiac

Vikings
Grimm
Supergirl
The Originals
The Vampire Diaries
The Walking Dead
Daredevil
Agents of SHIELD
The Magicians
Sleepy Hollow
Person of Interest
CSI (original)
Elementary
Shadowhunters
The 100
Colony
Beauty and the Beast
Into the Badlands


----------



## zadiac

WARMACHINE said:


> I am old school, and having access to Netflix for the last few years has given me a library of all the golden oldies. Currently I watch:
> 
> Star Trek Deep Space Nine - On Season 3
> Enterprise - On Season 2, can't believe I missed this when it originally released, it is the best of the whole Star Trek series
> Star Trek Voyager - *Just finished Season 9*
> 
> And More recent stuff
> Walking Dead
> House of Cards



Voyager only has 7 seasons

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz

Finished:
Mr Robot
White Collar
Suits
The Night Manager

and now patiently sitting on my thumbs waiting for S2 Mr Robots and S7 Suits
Limitless started off fairly decently but lost me at S1E16 & 17
The rest didnt interest me that much ie GoT, High Castle, Colony, Blindspot etc


----------



## KB_314

Watched "Transparent" recently. Really enjoyed it. 2 seasons available.


----------



## JakesSA




----------



## Tom

Finished watching Black Sails Season 3. Brilliant series imho.


----------



## BuzzGlo

Shameless US
Quantico
The magicians ( loving this )
Blindspot
Shadow hunters (hoping it will get better )
Supernatural
The bbt
The 100 ( loving this )
The blacklist
Vikings
Into the Badlands

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaping Kicks Ash

@Hein510 Son's of anarchy has ended... Very bleak about this myself

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz

Panama Papers.
Quite interested to see how Jackie Chan is going to ninja himself out of a tight spot, its even starring some South Africans.


----------



## Raslin

Bitten
Last man on earth
Naked and afraid 
Blinds pot
Empire 
Lucifer


----------



## MorneW

Shameless
Walking dead
Shanaara chronicles
Grimm

Sent from my HUAWEI GRA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MorneW

Shameless
Limitless
Brooklyn99
Modern family
Killjoys
Dark matter

Sent from my HUAWEI GRA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Star Trek Enterprise
Game of Thrones
Sons of Anarchy (Finished)
American Horror Story

Those are my favourites!


----------



## Byakko

We are currently finishing up Izombie,still watching Game of Thrones,Grimm,Family Guy,Bob's Burgers,Archer,Bones,Fear the Walking Dead,finished Banshee last night,if you want to count anime (which I do),very much into Kabaneri of the Iron Fortress right now 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## blujeenz

Person of Interest...waiting for next week mon & tues. 
I wonder if Im the only one out of 52.98 million (2013) looking forward to a monday.


----------



## kyle_redbull

Game of thrones, street outlaws, Power, The walking dead, banshee, Ray Donovan, daredevil, 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalashnikov

Supernatural. All 11 seasons. I dont know how people have time to follow 10 different series at once lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jakey

Kalashnikov said:


> Supernatural. All 11 seasons. I dont know how people have time to follow 10 different series at once lol


Shameless, GOT, vikings.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Byakko

Preacher is looking extremely promising.I'm such a sucker for comic book adaptions though

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa

Just started watching a series called The Following. Damn, it's good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moonunit

Silicon Valley, my goodness is it excellent and it just keeps getting better!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa

moonunit said:


> Silicon Valley, my goodness is it excellent and it just keeps getting better!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


About?


----------



## blujeenz

SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa said:


> About?


In the high-tech gold rush of modern Silicon Valley, the people most qualified to succeed are the least capable of handling success. A comedy partially inspired by Mike Judge's own experiences as a Silicon Valley engineer in the late 1980s.
http://www.tvmaze.com/shows/143/silicon-valley

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## huffnpuff

Byakko said:


> Preacher is looking extremely promising.I'm such a sucker for comic book adaptions though



I don't know, I think whoever did the script/directing for the screen adaption should be drawn and quartered! I'm a huge fan of the comic and there's so much decent material to work from, but they're messing it up badly. I'm trying to watch it with an open mind, but there's so much disruptive rubbish they're making up that's not even in the comic, that it's spoiling the whole feel of what it should be. The original story and tempo is what made comic so great, but the series is more like they're only taking characters inspired by the comic, and making up their own sh*t

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Byakko

huffnpuff said:


> I don't know, I think whoever did the script/directing for the screen adaption should be drawn and quartered! I'm a huge fan of the comic and there's so much decent material to work from, but they're messing it up badly. I'm trying to watch it with an open mind, but there's so much disruptive rubbish they're making up that's not even in the comic, that it's spoiling the whole feel of what it should be. The original story and tempo is what made comic so great, but the series is more like they're only taking characters inspired by the comic, and making up their own sh*t



Yeah they are mixing it up and changing things but I am trying to do the same,have an open mind.A lot of comic book adaptions have been terribly botched so it is a bit difficult to be optimistic...


----------



## Boktiet

I have quite a list:
Bones, Castle, Elementary, Lucifer, Modern Family, Nashville, New Girl, Suits, Supernatural, Big bang theory, Flash, Originals, Vampire Diaries, Vikings, Bates Motel and Criminal minds.

Not all at once, but i download all new episodes as they release...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frikkie6000

At the moment :

Orange is the new black
Gravity Falls
Rick and Morty - Seriously waiting for season 3 sooo badly 
The Office
The Big Bang Theory

Need proper interwebs to download some new stuff


----------



## shaunnadan

I've just started with the latest season of orange is the new black. Watched 3 episodes in between meetings today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Henx

Vikings
Daredevil
Blindspot
How to get away with murder
Izombie
The big bang theory
Fake Taxi (just kidding)
The Walking dead
The flash
i can go on and on.. lol although i do not like G.O.T


----------



## Stevape;)

Season 4 of Ray Donovan started again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PrenessaM

at the moment I am hooked on Scorpion, no ordinary family and gang related.

I have completed how I met your mother, almost human, friends and smallville. smallville I have watched the 9 seasons over and over again.
I love NCIS and big bang theory.

super hero series- flash, super girl, arrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin

How is gang related?


----------



## PrenessaM

Raslin said:


> How is gang related?



I haven't completed gang related, I got distracted by "the listener" 

the few episodes i have watched is very interesting. It about this cop that's actually a mole for a drug cartel.

it tells the story from both view points.


----------



## boxerulez

Battlestar Galactica
GoT
SOA
Top Gear (The old episodes, over and over)
Grand Tour (As soon as it starts)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Alone
Chicago PD
Hawaii 50
Madam Secretary
Queen of the South
Stargate SG1
Survivor
The Last Ship
X Company


----------



## Raslin

Tyrant
Suits
Queen of the south 
Last ship
Ray Donavan


----------



## MarcelinoJ

Everyone has a great selection of series so here's what i'm busy following.

The walking dead
Orange is the new black
Mr Robot
Superstore
Containment
Supernatural
Ballers
Scorpion
The night of
The flash
Outcast
The X-files S10
Limitless
The big bang theory
Anger management.

Think thats it. Lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Soutie

'The night of' is the main one I'm following at the moment. I Really enjoy limited run Mini-series type series. 

Other than that, the new season of suits and 11.22.63


----------



## Cruzz_33

Mr Robot FTW

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

Stranger Things 
/thread


----------



## Raslin

Which sites do you guys use now that kick ass is no longer?


----------



## MorneW

Newsgroups. Tweaknews.eu

Sent from my GRACE using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Byakko

Extratorrent works well
Watching Braindead,Killjoys and Dead of Summer right now

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Raslin

Thanks. Watching you're the worst - best show ever


----------



## boxerulez

Did a banshee watch the past week. damn only 4 seasons  class act that show.

Will be catching up dark matter s2 tonight. Starting a rewatch of GOT s1-6 this weekend.

Will also download FTWD and watch that the week before TWD airs.

Who has any prediction as to who Negan had killed?

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imperator

Vikings
Game of Thrones
Plebs
True Detective (S1 )



Mini-series: 
Wolf Hall
The Night of
The Pillars of the Earth
World Without End


----------



## kyle_redbull

Any good download sites. As kickass is stuffed looking for movies more than series though?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Let me start with the series that’s ended/cancelled. I still watch them from time to time.
PSYCH…. All time favourite. I still watch the repeats all the time it’s that good.
Backstrom
Continuum
CSI Miami
CSI New York
Legends
Limitless
Person of Interest
Strike Back
The Closer

Series currently watching: Quite a few season premiers starting this and next month.
12 Monkeys
Arrow
Blind Spot
Brooklyn 99
Constantine
CSI
Dark Matter
DC Legends of Tomorrow
Flash
Gotham
Hawaii 5O
Lucifer
Major Crimes
Marvel AoS
NCIS
NCIS LA
Quantico
Scorpion
Suits
The Last Ship
The librarians
Where do I even find the time to post on ECIGSSA?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

I dunno if this is considered series lol but I'm that guy that just like these types 

Alone
Bear grylles the island
Forged in fire
Counts customs 
Tanked
Fish tank kings
Gold rush 
Gold divers 
Gas monkey garage
Misfit garage 
Overhauling 
Pawn stars
Hardcore pawn
Posh pawn
Beverly hills pawn 
Etc
Etc all along those lines


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vaporeon13

I don't have time to watch too many at once, but the two I'm crazy about at the moment is Suits and Queen of the South. Here's my list though:

Suits
Queen of the South
Banshee
Wicked Tuna
Deadliest Catch
Pawn Stars
Gas monkey Garage
Quantico
Limitless
The Player
11.22.63
Adam ruins everything
Big Bang Theory
How I met your mother
House (still rewatch a season every now and then)
Ridiculousness

I have tons of stuff to watch but never get around to it. Next time I'm on leave, I'd like to tackle Game of Thrones from season 1, as well as The Good Wife and Lost.


----------



## TommyL

Raslin said:


> Thanks. Watching you're the worst - best show ever


Hahahahahah I loved that show!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

Raslin said:


> Which sites do you guys use now that kick ass is no longer?


I just stream straight, even a 2mb line work very good

http://www.watchepisodes1.to/


----------



## RJW

Vaporeon13 said:


> I don't have time to watch too many at once, but the two I'm crazy about at the moment is Suits and Queen of the South. Here's my list though:
> 
> Suits
> Queen of the South
> Banshee
> Wicked Tuna
> Deadliest Catch
> Pawn Stars
> Gas monkey Garage
> Quantico
> Limitless
> The Player
> 11.22.63
> Adam ruins everything
> Big Bang Theory
> How I met your mother
> House (still rewatch a season every now and then)
> Ridiculousness
> 
> I have tons of stuff to watch but never get around to it. Next time I'm on leave, I'd like to tackle Game of Thrones from season 1, as well as The Good Wife and Lost.


All awesome shows, just feel that Psych is missing!!!

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## Waine

For me,the best series on at the moment is "Westworld" -- Well acted, original story line and extremely captivating. I am also enjoying "Animal Kingdom". My favorite series of all time was "Breaking Bad".


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## boxerulez

Really cannot wait to watch the next episode of Westworld.  This has overtaken TWD in the first watch que on Monday nights. That timelines are starting to reveal themselves, I think we will be in for a shocker tonight or next week.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## GregF

Shameless. 
The most realistic real life dysfunctional family ever.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## MrDeedz

THRONER for LIFE. meet my BAE 






Currently watching The Flash S3, EMPIRE . Just started with the 1st ep of Ballers S1. Not sure if it’s that good yet.
HD crashed so all I got is DSTV Catch-up 

And yeah I’m a Vampire Diaries and Originals freak (don’t laugh).



My All-time top 5 Fav Series in this order:

1) Entourage

2) Game of Thrones

3) Sons of Anarchy

4) Breaking Bad

5) Suits

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## MrDeedz

Sup peepz. In desperate need of catching up on all my fav series. Anyone willing to let me raid their hard drives lol ?
I made a list of what I need and would appreciate if some one is willing to share or if u wana take stuff from me thats also cool.
Im situated in Jozi on the east rand. 


Arrow season: 5 onwards.
Blindspot season: 1 episodes 10 onwards.
Gotham: season 3 onwards
Into the badlands :need everything
Limitless: season 1 episodes 10 onwards.
Lucifer:need everything
Marvel agents shield season 4 onwards.
Scorpion: season 3 onwards. 
Shameless: season 6 onwards
The black list: season 3 episodes 14 onwards.
The flash: season 3 onwards. 
The originals season: 2 onwards
The player season: 1 episodes 9 onwards
Vampire Diaries season: 7 episodes 19 onwards
Street Outlaws: All seasons needed
The people vs oj Simpson: All seasons needed
Quantico season 2 onwards
Power: season 2 onwards
Suits: season 6 onwards
Alcatraz: Season 1 episodes 12 onwards

Fanx


----------



## zadiac

At the moment watching the whole Star Trek Next Gen series again. Quite enjoying it

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex

Beyond
Vikings
Six
Emerald City


----------



## Imperator

Ya'll need to check out Taboo.
Revenge, Tom Hardy, 19th century England and one hell of a budget. It's great. 

Also: 
Occupied
The Bridge 
Midnight Sun 
Trapped
These are great Scandinavian crime shows (far superior to their English counterparts, I feel). Definitely worth checking out.


----------



## boxerulez

Just started my annual rewatch of Battlestar Galactica which will be followed by GOT just before S07.

@MrDeedz I take exception with regards to your comments on MY Bae... but I will let you have her... IF we can agree that my new bae has no name






Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## hands

boxerulez said:


> Just started my annual rewatch of Battlestar Galactica


Battlestar Galactica never gets old, I would add all the Stargate series to the re-watch list.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## hands

Stargate
Battlestar Galactica
Stargate all of them
Alone
Shameless
Always Sunny In Philadelphia
Trailer Park Boys
Mrs Browns Boys 
The 100
Game of Thrones
The Voice UK
American Dad
Family Guy
Futurama
Brickleberry
These are the ones i can think of at the moment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

The Expanse.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Waine

At present watching:

Quarry
Crashing
Midnight Sun 
Detour
Taken

All on DSTV. Very good indeed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## herb1

Outcast...laying on my HDD, waiting for me to watch (apparently sum scary sh!t)
Preacher...busy with this, good horror with alight comedic bits
Blindspot...starts off well, still to complete S1 and S2


----------



## Alex

Some new shows I'm watching.

* Counterpart *

After discovering that the spy agency he works for is hiding a gateway to a parallel dimension, a low-level UN bureaucrat in Berlin is thrust into a shadow world of intrigue and danger and must determine if he can trust his near-identical counterpart in the other world. 

*Star Trek: Discovery *

Set roughly ten years before the events of the original Star Trek, the series follows the crew of the USS Discovery as they discover new worlds and civilizations, while exploring the franchise's signature contemporary themes. The season-long story line revolves around an incident and an event in Star Trek history that's been talked about but never been explored.

*Beyond *

A young man wakes up from a coma after 12 years and discovers new supernatural abilities that propel him into the middle of a dangerous conspiracy. 

* Altered Carbon *

After 250 years on ice, a prisoner returns to life in a new body with one chance to win his freedom: by solving a mind-bending murder.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## jm10

Just binge watched Midnight Texas,
Also busy with the below during the week;

The Grand Tour
Kevin Can Wait
The Big Bang Theory 
Shark Tank
McMafia
The Good Place


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

Alex said:


> Some new shows I'm watching.
> 
> * Counterpart *
> 
> After discovering that the spy agency he works for is hiding a gateway to a parallel dimension, a low-level UN bureaucrat in Berlin is thrust into a shadow world of intrigue and danger and must determine if he can trust his near-identical counterpart in the other world.
> 
> *Star Trek: Discovery *
> 
> Set roughly ten years before the events of the original Star Trek, the series follows the crew of the USS Discovery as they discover new worlds and civilizations, while exploring the franchise's signature contemporary themes. The season-long story line revolves around an incident and an event in Star Trek history that's been talked about but never been explored.
> 
> *Beyond *
> 
> A young man wakes up from a coma after 12 years and discovers new supernatural abilities that propel him into the middle of a dangerous conspiracy.
> 
> * Altered Carbon *
> 
> After 250 years on ice, a prisoner returns to life in a new body with one chance to win his freedom: by solving a mind-bending murder.



carbon and star trek are amazing, cannot recommend both of these enough.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Steyn777

The Brave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BATMAN

Game of Thrones
The Flash
Arrow
Legion
Legends of Tomorrow.

Used to watch Banshee etc but I'll exclude those series which have now come to a close

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kalashnikov



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex

Just found a new favourite show


----------



## Vino1718

Alex said:


> Just found a new favourite show
> View attachment 123508



Looks like my kind of stuff. Will download it. Thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyro

Mtn Gladiators
Carte Blanche
Boer soek a vrou
Suzell DIY

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Spyro said:


> Mtn Gladiators
> Carte Blanche
> Boer soek a vrou
> Suzell DIY



I like that lady in suzell DIY

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

The big bang theory
Flash
Supergirl
Better call Saul
Stranger things
Narcos 
Iron fist
Want to watch altered carbon, @Alex how is it ??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> The big bang theory
> Flash
> Supergirl
> Better call Saul
> Stranger things
> Narcos
> Iron fist
> Want to watch altered carbon, @Alex how is it ??



It's very good @Faiyaz Cheulkar


----------



## craigb

Airing in the States on the 29th of March... For all you Supernatural fans

Scoobynatural


----------



## Paul33

I watch what my owner wants to watch till she goes to sleep then sport

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Braki

Have any of you watched Colony or started watching it on DSTV?

I watched the first epidsode. Very good.


----------



## TheV

Braki said:


> Have any of you watched Colony or started watching it on DSTV?
> 
> I watched the first epidsode. Very good.


I quite enjoyed both season 1 and 2. Glad to see that season 3 is starting a little bit later this month

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Braki

Ok time to get the download started then. Can't be behind so far. 

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## Caramia

Braki said:


> Have any of you watched Colony or started watching it on DSTV?
> 
> I watched the first epidsode. Very good.


I also quite enjoyed seasons 1 and 2, cannot wait for season 3.


----------



## TheV

Caramia said:


> I also quite enjoyed seasons 1 and 2, cannot wait for season 3.


Episode 1: 2018-03-18

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

Just finished the second season of Jessica Jones. Was nothing like the first series. 

Im starting to feel like Netflix need to drop all these superhero series and only stick to Daredevil and Punisher.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vicTor

The Walking Dead !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV

Adephi said:


> Just finished the second season of Jessica Jones. Was nothing like the first series.
> 
> Im starting to feel like Netflix need to drop all these superhero series and only stick to Daredevil and Punisher.


They really are milking a dead horse called Marvel here :|


----------



## Braki

Just finished Colony Season 2.  I need more!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV

Binged Counterpart last week. Waiting for the season finale. Really good show if you like spy drama stuff with a hint of scifi.
Counterpart


----------



## Dietz

Any one watched The Good place?
Current series
Brooklyn Nine Nine
BBT
The Good place
Rick & Morty


----------



## Braki

TheV said:


> Binged Counterpart last week. Waiting for the season finale. Really good show if you like spy drama stuff with a hint of scifi.
> Counterpart


Thanks. I actually saw it starting on DSTV. So all the episodes are in my download. Looking for more to watch now.


----------



## TheV

Dietz said:


> Any one watched The Good place?
> Current series
> Brooklyn Nine Nine
> BBT
> The Good place
> Rick & Morty


I enjoyed The Good Place ... the first couple of episodes were not that great but it grew on me. Season 2 was a blast.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

For those Missy Peregrym fans! She is back... new series called FBI!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## MrDeedz

_Currently watching The 100 & enjoying it, damn HOT cast too LOL.
In love with this chick. she dies in the series though *I cried*

Commander Lexa (Alycia Debnam-Carey)
















& YUP she digs chicks but I aint complaining




_

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 2


----------



## wmrigney

MrDeedz said:


> _Currently watching The 100 & enjoying it, damn HOT cast too LOL.
> In love with this chick. she dies in the series though *I cried*
> 
> Commander Lexa (Alycia Debnam-Carey)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & YUP she digs chicks but I aint complaining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


I also dig chicks so atleast we have that in common 

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Criminal Minds
Criminal Minds: Beyond Borders

NCIS
NCIS LA
NCIS New Orleans

Loved Castle, sadly their indifferences offscreen killed the show.

Fringe
Grimm
Numb3rs

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Ok just finished - Godless - mini series ****out of 5 - brilliant
Siren season 1- interesting
Disenchantment - season 1 - same vein as The Simpsons
Peaky blinders season 4 - can't wait for 5
Iron fist- season 2 -good
Reverie - season 1 -interesting concept, not wow! but ok.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia

Busy with Heartland - good, relaxing, no fuss.... and LOTSA PONEHS

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## jm10

Big bang theory - this is the last season, very happy cause they killed it by making them “grow up”
Suits - not bad so far
Iron First 
Ballers 
Modern Family
Last man standing- who doesn’t love Tim the toolman Taylor





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## jm10

Caramia said:


> Busy with Heartland - good, relaxing, no fuss.... and LOTSA PONEHS



Ponehs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Braki said:


> Have any of you watched Colony or started watching it on DSTV?
> 
> I watched the first epidsode. Very good.


----------



## ARYANTO

Finished season 2 and waiting for 3 -the final season . Good story and captivating .


----------



## RainstormZA

Caramia said:


> Busy with Heartland - good, relaxing, no fuss.... and LOTSA PONEHS


Ponehs are the win!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO

RainstormZA said:


> Ponehs are the win!


what on earth is ''ponehs''???

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Alex

So many good shows, where to start listing.

*Tom Clancy's Jack Ryan* - Amazon Prime (Awesome Show) http://imdb.com/title/tt5057054

*The Outpost* - The CW http://imdb.com/title/tt7612548

*Bodyguard (2018)* - BBC One https://www.imdb.com/title/tt7493974/

*Castle Rock* - Hulu http://imdb.com/title/tt6548228

 
*Salvation* - CBS http://imdb.com/title/tt6170874

 
*Condor*- Audience Network http://imdb.com/title/tt6510950

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jm10

Alex said:


> So many good shows, where to start listing.
> 
> *Tom Clancy's Jack Ryan* - Amazon Prime (Awesome Show) http://imdb.com/title/tt5057054
> 
> *The Outpost* - The CW http://imdb.com/title/tt7612548
> 
> *Bodyguard (2018)* - BBC One https://www.imdb.com/title/tt7493974/
> 
> *Castle Rock* - Hulu http://imdb.com/title/tt6548228
> 
> 
> *Salvation* - CBS http://imdb.com/title/tt6170874
> 
> 
> *Condor*- Audience Network http://imdb.com/title/tt6510950




Was very disappointed with Tom Clancy’s Jack Ryan. Really lame coming from the games. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA

ARYANTO said:


> what on earth is ''ponehs''???


Small horses aka ponies. Lol. If you haven't grown up riding equines, you've missed out.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Caramia

RainstormZA said:


> Small horses aka ponies. Lol. If you haven't grown up riding equines, you've missed out.


Exactly!! 
But to be more accurate - any equine under 15hh.
Then you get a "hony" - between horse and pony size (14.3-15hh).
But then again, I call any equine "poneh", except zebras, they are "sport donkeys", although "convict ponehs" may be quite apt. 
A friend of mine has a 17+hand mare she calls The Pony, mine was "The One-Eyed-Tripod-Poneh" - so just an affectionate term for anything horsey

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RainstormZA

Sport donkeys! Bwhahahahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Huffapuff

ARYANTO said:


> Finished season 2 and waiting for 3 -the final season . Good story and captivating .


It's a great show, but don't watch it if you're like me and hate not knowing how it ends - it's been canceled 

But maybe another network will pick it up. Same thing happened with Sense8 - first season showed promise but was canceled but it's started again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Alex said:


> So many good shows, where to start listing.
> 
> *Tom Clancy's Jack Ryan* - Amazon Prime (Awesome Show) http://imdb.com/title/tt5057054
> 
> *The Outpost* - The CW http://imdb.com/title/tt7612548
> 
> *Bodyguard (2018)* - BBC One https://www.imdb.com/title/tt7493974/
> 
> *Castle Rock* - Hulu http://imdb.com/title/tt6548228
> 
> 
> *Salvation* - CBS http://imdb.com/title/tt6170874
> 
> 
> *Condor*- Audience Network http://imdb.com/title/tt6510950



Condor looks good - will go d/load a few ep's and see. tnx !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Huffapuff said:


> It's a great show, but don't watch it if you're like me and hate not knowing how it ends - it's been canceled
> 
> But maybe another network will pick it up. Same thing happened with Sense8 - first season showed promise but was canceled but it's started again


luckily Sense8 fans made enough noise and the network added a final long episode to close it off nicely .


----------



## ARYANTO

RainstormZA said:


> Small horses aka ponies. Lol. If you haven't grown up riding equines, you've missed out.


I had a horse on the farm but unfamiliar with the term ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Hein510 said:


> I'm a big series and movie lover, at the moment I watch a couple of series and get the new episodes as they are available in the USA
> 
> What I'm watching:
> The Walking Dead - ultimate favorite series, just hit the finale, cant wait for season 5
> Arrow - love me some superhero series, allthou he's more like Batman and Ironman, no superpowers but skilled and has lots of money.
> Da Vinci's Demons - this is something new Ive started watching and its awesome, like middle age CSI
> Revenge - watching this with the wife, her favorite
> Suits -awesome lawyer series, got all the romance, comedy, suspense and drama in one package
> Sons of Anarchy - Mayhem and great storyline, Waiting on the new season
> Under the Dome - Stephen King started it (love SK books),Waiting on new season
> Black Sails - Pirate series from South Africa, shot in Somerset west - waiting on new season
> How I met your mother - One of the funniest series out there, it legen wait for it ...dary!!
> 
> So what do you guys watch?





Hein510 said:


> The Walking Dead - ultimate favorite series, just hit the finale, cant wait for season 5


 season 5 ? I'm waiting for season 9 start 7/10.


----------



## Alex

https://popcorntime.sh/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Rob Fisher said:


> Download... the only reason we even have DSTV is to watch rugby on the rare occasions I'm home on a Saturday. Oh and I enjoy Survivor SA.


even downloaded Survivor Phillipines recently...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Caramia said:


> Exactly!!
> But to be more accurate - any equine under 15hh.
> Then you get a "hony" - between horse and pony size (14.3-15hh).
> But then again, I call any equine "poneh", except zebras, they are "sport donkeys", although "convict ponehs" may be quite apt.
> A friend of mine has a 17+hand mare she calls The Pony, mine was "The One-Eyed-Tripod-Poneh" - so just an affectionate term for anything horsey



And I'm going to ride my hoss now. Lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Braki

Finished watching Reverie. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reverie_(TV_series) Season 1 was awesome. They not sure about a Season 2 due to ratings.

Started The Crossing now.https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Crossing_(TV_series) So far its pretty good.


----------



## ARYANTO

ARYANTO said:


> Condor looks good - will go d/load a few ep's and see. tnx !


@Alex -Thank you for the heads-up for Condor !!!!
I love the show and binge watched up to ep 5 last night.
Really good show .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ditto @Alex - Binge watched the entire series! Boom!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA

I'm enjoying a rerun of Criminal Minds. I love the series


----------



## RainstormZA

ARYANTO said:


> I had a horse on the farm but unfamiliar with the term ...


You need to be in a horsey community to understand our horse speak. I grew up with horses, 5 years in a riding school and several private yards. Stopped riding over 10 years after an accident with a horse.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO

vaalboy said:


> Do most of you download your series from the net or watch via DSTV?


Download


----------



## jm10

ARYANTO said:


> Download



Download, no ad breaks, skip when i want to and binge, only got dstv for kids stuff. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> The big bang theory
> Flash
> Supergirl
> Better call Saul
> Stranger things
> Narcos
> Iron fist
> Want to watch altered carbon, @Alex how is it ??


Altered carbon is GREAT and is renewed for season 2 !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Rob Fisher said:


> Alone
> Chicago PD
> Hawaii 50
> Madam Secretary
> Queen of the South
> Stargate SG1 - great stuff !!
> Survivor - love it
> The Last Ship - pity this is the last , love Chandler
> X Company


----------



## ARYANTO

Stosta said:


> Star Trek Enterprise
> Game of Thrones
> Sons of Anarchy (Finished)
> American Horror Story
> 
> Those are my favourites!


AHS ROCKS !!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## franshorn

Recently started watching all the Chicago series.
Started with Med, the moved to fire and then starting alternating with PD as I realised they all linked.
Will start Chicago Justice when done with PD.

Also enjoy:
Big bang theory
Scorpion
Suits
Modern family
Blindspot
Lucifer

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

AND .....The Walking Dead is starting again tonight 7/10/18 Can't wail to see where it's heading , believe it is the last season for Andrew Lincoln
https://www.imdb.com/name/nm0511088/?ref_=nv_sr_1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

ARYANTO said:


> AND .....The Walking Dead is starting again tonight 7/10/18 Can't wail to see where it's heading , believe it is the last season for Andrew Lincoln
> https://www.imdb.com/name/nm0511088/?ref_=nv_sr_1



Also can't wait to see where its going. They are now going completely off the comic books script with Rick gone and Daryl apparently going to lead the group. And the Whisperers will be the new villains.


Finished Iron Fist this weekend. Really enjoyed the new season. Much much better than the little winey karate (sorry, kung-fu) boy they had in the first season. Except for the last episode. 

Two weeks to go for Daredevil!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

I'm also a big TWD fan

can't wait

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

I know it's extremely late (and I don't know why I haven't done it sooner) but I'm just about finishing The Office. Everything else has taken a back seat until then!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

only just discovered The Last Ship.... must have been living under a rock.
and what a pleasant surprise to see that Bridget Regan is part of the cast

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

I dont really watch series anymore besides Law and Order.
What i did use to watch religiously was The Mentalist, Heroes and Prison Break (the 1st season, others were meh)

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## lesvaches

anyone watch cobra kai? it’s really quite funny if you have watched the karate kid.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Currently on rotation in the re-watch category: Bones & Criminal Minds

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Check out BODYGUARD with Richard Madden , short 1 st season [6 eps] and a proper ending , no cliffhangers .
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt7493974/?ref_=nv_sr_1

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Currently on rotation in the re-watch category: Bones & Criminal Minds


Are the newer seasons.... Post s6 or so as good as the first 6?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

BioHAZarD said:


> Are the newer seasons.... Post s6 or so as good as the first 6?



Of Criminal Minds? nah, first 6 seasons were much better. it became a bit watered down and predictable in the later seasons

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi

*"Daredevil" Canceled on Netflix After Three Seasons*

Noooooooo!

Reactions: Like 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## lesvaches

Fortitude season 3 lands today, can’t watch it until i’m on leave from the 14th.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Watching sacred games, was surprised to see a sitcom from India with nudity and filthy language. 


Sent from aPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## lesvaches

eagerly awaiting The name of the rose:
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt7572868/
and the Dark Crystal:
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt6905542/

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

American Crime Story: The Assassination of Gianni Versace.- really got carried away by this drama.
The Bodyguard - brilliant
Fortitude - just watch it
Killing Eve - interesting story
Westworld - need to finish S2. Good so far

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Never really watched tv series. Wife takes over one tv amd kids the other, so normaly afyer 9pm when they sleep, I would watch a movie. But then the movies started getting really bad and boring. So a year or two ago started watching a series or two when we got the exploras that auto record(sorry not much i to technology). So did not know much, basically when I see a new series(season1) is listed in catch up I will watch an episode or two and decide if I like(after 9 when I get to use a tv). So what I have like so far and wait for new seasons.
Animal kingdom
Westworld
Lethal weapon
Gone
Castle rock

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr

Scorpion
Legends of tomorrow
Flash
Arrow
Big Bang Theory

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pho3niX90

These are that come to mind, which are some of my favorites. I am more of a series guy than a movie. 

American gods - very good, about the ancient greek mythology gods roaming on earth
Big bang theory - everyone should know this
Young sheldon - based on ymsheldon from big bang theory. 
Scorpion - based on true events, although very far fetched, it's still goodm
Cobra kai - based on the original karate kid, original cast, extremely good! 
Shadowhunters - about human/angel hybrids that hunts demons
Fresh off the boat - comedy about an asian family in the 1990s moving to America. Very funny
Bull - just good, if you are in to law series. 
The good doctor - about a young docotr with autism and savant sybdrome. Actor from bates motel
Legion - about humans with super human powers
Lucifer - about the devil on earth, more of a comedy with a CIA vibe
The purge - if you have seen the movie, you will love this
The ranch - about a family that runs a ranch, aston Kutcher is a one if the main cast. Very very good
Rick and morty - if you love south park or family guy, you will love this. 
Salem - about witches back in salem
Shameless - hard to explain, just need to watch this
Silicon valley - if you are in the IT space, or coding. Then you will just love this. Very funny. 
Stranger things - watch it
Suits - law based, extremely good
Teen wolf - name says it all
Tosh.0
Vikings - almost the same as game of thrones, however plays off in viking times
Game of thrones 
Workaholics - just a good one.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

Pho3niX90 said:


> These are that come to mind, which are some of my favorites. I am more of a series guy than a movie.
> 
> American gods - very good, about the ancient greek mythology gods roaming on earth
> Big bang theory - everyone should know this
> Young sheldon - based on ymsheldon from big bang theory.
> Scorpion - based on true events, although very far fetched, it's still goodm
> Cobra kai - based on the original karate kid, original cast, extremely good!
> Shadowhunters - about human/angel hybrids that hunts demons
> Fresh off the boat - comedy about an asian family in the 1990s moving to America. Very funny
> Bull - just good, if you are in to law series.
> The good doctor - about a young docotr with autism and savant sybdrome. Actor from bates motel
> Legion - about humans with super human powers
> Lucifer - about the devil on earth, more of a comedy with a CIA vibe
> The purge - if you have seen the movie, you will love this
> The ranch - about a family that runs a ranch, aston Kutcher is a one if the main cast. Very very good
> Rick and morty - if you love south park or family guy, you will love this.
> Salem - about witches back in salem
> Shameless - hard to explain, just need to watch this
> Silicon valley - if you are in the IT space, or coding. Then you will just love this. Very funny.
> Stranger things - watch it
> Suits - law based, extremely good
> Teen wolf - name says it all
> Tosh.0
> Vikings - almost the same as game of thrones, however plays off in viking times
> Game of thrones
> Workaholics - just a good one.



I believe binging series might just be your super power.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Pho3niX90

Adephi said:


> I believe binging series might just be your super power.


What can I say, if you are married with two children there isn't much else to do lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Adephi

Pho3niX90 said:


> What can I say, if you are married with two children there isn't much else to do lol



How do you get the tv for yourself? Between my wife and kids there's enough fights on who gets a turn. My turn is 22:00 watching anything with subtitles.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

Superstore!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi

Next weekend I will be out of action in front of the telly

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Adephi

Adephi said:


> Next weekend I will be out of action in front of the telly




Just finished Punisher S2 this morning. And it is the best skop, skiet, d***er series since Banshee. And nothing can beat Banshee.

Really hope they don't sell this back to Disney like the other Marvel series'. There need to be more Frank Castle.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

I'm addicted to My Kitchen Rules. Patiently waiting for the new season to start!


----------



## ARYANTO

The Deuce - James Franco - About prostitution and porn industry in the 70's in New York, Highly graphic but good story .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Pho3niX90 said:


> These are that come to mind, which are some of my favorites. I am more of a series guy than a movie.
> 
> American gods - very good, about the ancient greek mythology gods roaming on earth
> Big bang theory - everyone should know this
> Young sheldon - based on ymsheldon from big bang theory.
> Scorpion - based on true events, although very far fetched, it's still goodm
> Cobra kai - based on the original karate kid, original cast, extremely good!
> Shadowhunters - about human/angel hybrids that hunts demons
> Fresh off the boat - comedy about an asian family in the 1990s moving to America. Very funny
> Bull - just good, if you are in to law series.
> The good doctor - about a young docotr with autism and savant sybdrome. Actor from bates motel
> Legion - about humans with super human powers
> Lucifer - about the devil on earth, more of a comedy with a CIA vibe
> The purge - if you have seen the movie, you will love this
> The ranch - about a family that runs a ranch, aston Kutcher is a one if the main cast. Very very good
> Rick and morty - if you love south park or family guy, you will love this.
> Salem - about witches back in salem
> Shameless - hard to explain, just need to watch this
> Silicon valley - if you are in the IT space, or coding. Then you will just love this. Very funny.
> Stranger things - watch it
> Suits - law based, extremely good
> Teen wolf - name says it all
> Tosh.0
> Vikings - almost the same as game of thrones, however plays off in viking times
> Game of thrones
> Workaholics - just a good one.


Add this to your watch list :
*The Last Kingdom *

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

this is the last season for big bang theory


----------



## Elmien

How To Get Away With Murder is the best show. Can't wait for the next episode!

Some more of my favourites:

The Walking Dead
9-1-1
You're the Worst
Crazy Ex-Girlfriend
New Amsterdam
Legends of Tomorrow
The Handmaid's Tale
The Fall (Sadly, there are only 3 seasons)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

OK The Walking Dead is back, continuing season 9 !!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi

ARYANTO said:


> OK The Walking Dead is back, continuing season 9 !!



And I love what the whiperers bring to show. The whole horror feeling from the first 3 seasons is back.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

ARYANTO said:


> OK The Walking Dead is back, continuing season 9 !!



I hated Negan. But I still liked his bit of comedy now and then. Even when he bashed somebody's head in.

But this woman is evil. Second episode she features and I cringe when I see her. Great acting by Samantha Morton though.



Those that thought Walking Dead is done was so wrong.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

Not a big fan of animation but I'm really enjoying Love, Death & Robots on Netflix. Some of the best quality animation you can get with some really good storylines .

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## lesvaches

i am actually very supersized that this has not become the single most important, most watched show in SA right now... thanks again eskdom...

Building off the grid

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## lesvaches

Cobra Kai Season 2 airs today.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

lesvaches said:


> Cobra Kai Season 2 airs today.


That dishface from Karate Kid? Does he seriously have a spin off series?
Oh the humanity!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

SmokeyJoe said:


> That dishface from Karate Kid? Does he seriously have a spin off series?
> Oh the humanity!



Hey, I watched the original Karate Kid last night!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Hey, I watched the original Karate Kid last night!


The origin was awesome. But you can only wax on and off so many time

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## lesvaches

SmokeyJoe said:


> The origin was awesome. But you can only wax on and off so many time


it’s pretty good and sets the record straight. he did cheat to win after all.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Asterix

Just binged Bosch Season 5. Brilliant Police series based on Michael Connelly’s novels.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Elmien

Asterix said:


> Just binged Bosch Season 5. Brilliant Police series based on Michael Connelly’s novels.



The series does justice to the books. They deviated from the books only slightly. Brilliant show.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches

Letterkenny!


----------



## CMMACKEM

SmokeyJoe said:


> That dishface from Karate Kid? Does he seriously have a spin off series?
> Oh the humanity!



It is probably the best thing on tv. Give it a shot.

The Nostalgia will crane kick you in the face.


----------



## CMMACKEM

Watched GOT The battle of winterfell this morning. I am totally exhausted and the kind of battle you see at a cinema.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Asterix

CMMACKEM said:


> Watched GOT The battle of winterfell this morning. I am totally exhausted and the kind of battle you see at cinema.


Agreed! Tense. Think I need to rewatch it to pick up the finer points I may have missed!


----------



## CMMACKEM

Asterix said:


> Agreed! Tense. Think I need to rewatch it to pick up the finer points I may have missed!



And turn up the brightness. The beginning was dark!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## lesvaches

The Act - Sad as it is disturbing, however fictionalized.


----------



## cgs

Chernobyl







Very good this.
Going to stop watching and wait for all 5(?) episodes and binge.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO

You Yube not enough time to follow series at the mo.


----------



## StompieZA

lesvaches said:


> The Act - Sad as it is disturbing, however fictionalized.



Started watching last night, did 3 episodes. will do another 2 or 3 tonight.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## lesvaches

StompieZA said:


> Started watching last night, did 3 episodes. will do another 2 or 3 tonight.


The documentary is: Mommy dead and dearest

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## lesvaches

The Name of the Rose Mini Series
Original Motion Picture


----------



## CaliGuy

Just finished watching Sinner: Cora on Netflix. 8 episodes on intrigue, twists and turns and 100% pure entertainment. Especially the performance by Jessica Biel as the lead female, she is ridiculously gorgeous.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Anyone watching 'Chernobyl' any thoughts ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesvaches

ARYANTO said:


> Anyone watching 'Chernobyl' any thoughts ?


Watch it!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

RECOMENDED '' HANDMAIDS TALE ''
Any lookers at the moment

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Elmien

ARYANTO said:


> RECOMENDED '' HANDMAIDS TALE ''
> Any lookers at the moment



It is a great show. Makes me really angry at times, but that is probably why I like it so much. I love shows that get your emotions going.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches

Stranger Things Season 3 is out.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

lesvaches said:


> Stranger Things Season 3 is out.


putting it on download

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Humbolt

Just finished watching Sex Education - was actually better than I expected. Hoping for a season 2.
Also completed Warrior which I really enjoyed. This was actually shot in South Africa and Season 2 is on its way.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

*The 100*
Back for season 6.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi

Oh my goodness this looks good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Based on a true story, science and cult mix.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

lesvaches said:


> Watch it!


Did watch it - very touching and insightful.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## StephenE

lesvaches said:


> The Name of the Rose Mini Series
> Original Motion Picture



Sjoe, I loved the book! Where are you watching this? Can’t seem to find it?


----------



## lesvaches

StephenE said:


> Sjoe, I loved the book! Where are you watching this? Can’t seem to find it?


a friend purchased the dvd and sent it from italy. i believe the channel that produced it is RIA

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StephenE

Woohoo!.... Mindhunter season 2 on Netflix today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA

Recently got netfliks so watching the following

Stranger Things
I Am A Killer
First and Last
Blow something, Comp about glass blowing which is cool

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches

Building Alaska

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smokey_Robinson

Frasier
Northern Exposure
Cowboy Bebop
Catch 22
Zone Blanche (S1, S2)
Les Revenants (s1,S2)
Deutschland 83
Shetland (S5)
Full Metal Panic
Project Blue Book
Patlabor - Ova and tv series


----------



## CashKat88

StompieZA said:


> Recently got netfliks so watching the following
> 
> Stranger Things
> I Am A Killer
> First and Last
> Blow something, Comp about glass blowing which is cool


Lotsa good stand up comedy shows on netflix

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mo_MZ

ARYANTO said:


> Anyone watching 'Chernobyl' any thoughts ?



Got onto this a bit late... But yoh. it's a brilliant portrayal of a very sad and shocking incident. A good watch

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mo_MZ

Men like Mobeen on Netflix... 
Might not be everyones cup of tea but I'm a big Guz Khan and Tez Ilyas (the tez o clock show) fan so really enjoyed this two series.. #british comedy and British Muslim life relates well.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mr. B

I watched season 1 of the Amazon TV Series The Boys lately... 

Bloody hell it was so good I watched it again!

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Wesley

If you like UFOs and government cover-ups, check out 'Project Blue Book' on Showmax. It has Petyr 'Littlefinger' Gaelish from GOT as the lead actor, he is great.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

At the moment really enjoying watching-
Love Island
Geordy Shore
Keeping up with the Kardashians 
House wives of Atlanta
Dancing Moms



NAAAA not really....

I can highly recommend a series called Our Boys (HBO) it's in Arabic but man is it a good series that I don't mind reading the Sub.
Also enjoying The Rookie for some light hearted drama/comedy viewing. 
Besides the above 
- The Middle
-Superstore
-Speechless

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## lesvaches

Kingdom of the White Wolf - for those white fang fans
America Unearthed

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Mindhunter
True Detective
Stranger Things
Brooklyn nine nine

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Found Brooklyn Nine Nine last week.... Funny AF

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

JurgensSt said:


> Found Brooklyn Nine Nine last week.... Funny AF
> 
> Sent from small screen


One of my favorite shows


----------



## ARYANTO

Busy with PROJECT: Blue Book . The USA 's efforts to dismiss ufo sightings in the early years .
Love it !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

My Boss recommended Mindhunter s1 and 2 , so d/loading it now.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## lesvaches

The Dark Crystal: Age of resistance out today but everyone will be at vapecon

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Asterix

Just started watching Yellowstone. Really enjoying it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mr. B

lesvaches said:


> The Dark Crystal: Age of resistance out today but everyone will be at vapecon


Thanks for the reminder! I've never seen the original but I am impressed by the voice cast so will give it a go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Clouds4Days said:


> At the moment really enjoying watching-
> Love Island
> Geordy Shore
> Keeping up with the Kardashians
> House wives of Atlanta
> Dancing Moms
> 
> 
> 
> NAAAA not really....
> 
> I can highly recommend a series called Our Boys (HBO) it's in Arabic but man is it a good series that I don't mind reading the Sub.
> Also enjoying The Rookie for some light hearted drama/comedy viewing.
> Besides the above
> - The Middle
> -Superstore
> -Speechless



Could you download the whole series or only up to ep 4 ? [Our Boys (HBO)]
can't wait to see where this goes , though I know about the events .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SparkySA

New Amsterdam - very good
The good doctor - very good
S. W. A. T - good
Seal team - very good

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

ARYANTO said:


> Could you download the whole series or only up to ep 4 ? [Our Boys (HBO)]
> can't wait to see where this goes , though I know about the events .



I'm streaming them as they air, episode 5 came out early this morning though.
Glad you enjoying the series as much as I am, and like you waiting for the episodes to air sucks

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster

Never got to finish watching the Walking Dead and since the whole load is on Netflix I decide to start from scratch...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Arthster said:


> Never got to finish watching the Walking Dead and since the whole load is on Netflix I decide to start from scratch...



I need to start watching that again to, I got so lost while watching it on cable (was never on catchup and diffrent channels aired diffrent seasons/episodes) that I eventually just gave up watching the whole series.

Also need to still watch Fear the walking dead as I only ever watched season 1 and a bit of season 2.
I love apocalyptic zombie movies/series.

@Arthster if you love the zombie Genre you must watch a movie called "the dead dont die" it's a new release.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Arthster

Clouds4Days said:


> I need to start watching that again to, I got so lost while watching it on cable (was never on catchup and diffrent channels aired diffrent seasons/episodes) that I eventually just gave up watching the whole series.
> 
> Also need to still watch Fear the walking dead as I only ever watched season 1 and a bit of season 2.
> I love apocalyptic zombie movies/series.
> 
> @Arthster if you love the zombie Genre you must watch a movie called "the dead dont die" it's a new release.



Thanks @Clouds4Days. Ill keep an eye out for that one. 

I love apocalypse and space series / movies. 
Z nation had one of the best scenes in a series ever. 

Same type situation as walking dead but with humor. the one episode they crossed the border to canada and a dead mounty comes walking up so the one guy says to the zomby go away. The zomby stops turns arround and walks away. the dude turns to his companions and says.. "Thats probably the nicest zomby i ever met" 

I was hosing myself

another brilliant exchange

Addy:
Wait a minute. It's a UNIX system. I know this!

[This is an obvious reference to the same line spoken by the character Lex Murphy in Jurassic Park.]

Warren:
Really?

Addy:
No. I went to art school.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Adephi

Arthster said:


> Never got to finish watching the Walking Dead and since the whole load is on Netflix I decide to start from scratch...



Walking dead went through a bitof a boring patch. But the last 2 seasons they got a new production crew and its back to being awesome.

Fear has become a snooze fest lately. Clever ways to kill zombies but the story line just seem to drag.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Arthster

Adephi said:


> Walking dead went through a bitof a boring patch. But the last 2 seasons they got a new production crew and its back to being awesome.
> 
> Fear has become a snooze fest lately. Clever ways to kill zombies but the story line just seem to drag.



It was for exactly that boring patch that i missed out. It almost went soap opera after Terminas.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Adephi

Arthster said:


> It was for exactly that boring patch that i missed out. It almost went soap opera after Terminas.



There was a couple of good episodes. Daryl and Beth on moonshine and "Look at the flowers". 

But once they get to Washington and Negan comes into the story things start to pick up again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Asterix

Adephi said:


> There was a couple of good episodes. Daryl and Beth on moonshine and "Look at the flowers".
> 
> But once they get to Washington and Negan comes into the story things start to pick up again.


Thanks. I may just put it back in my favorites folder and try again.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Any body watching See and /or The Mandalorian ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

ARYANTO said:


> Any body watching See and /or The Mandalorian ?



I am watching it. And it is the best star wars content since the original trilogy. 

Unfortunately the only way to watch it is to pirate it. But since Disney have no plans yet to release Disney+ here yet we don't have much of a choice.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO

The Spy with Sacha Baron Cohen ,about real life spy in Israel in the 60's
I am at ep3 and loving the story .

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Lost in Space, season 2 now available up to ep 5.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Stephen King fans , take note.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## MrDeedz

Recently watched MESSIAH, MONEY HEIST and QUEEN OF THE SOUTH on Netflix,
All flippen good,

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO




----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Current playlist:
Altered Carbon
Designated Survivor 
Blacklist
Mandolorian
The Witcher

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Current playlist:
> Altered Carbon-- done
> Designated Survivor--will check out
> Blacklist--done
> Mandolorian--done
> The Witcher-- dropped , became boring

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

On repeat:

Akon - Lonely

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO

SmokeyJoe said:


> On repeat:
> 
> Akon - Lonely


Wait till midnight , sneak out and go visit @Room Fogger ?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Asterix

Current new season watchlist:

Ozark
Westworld
Better Call Saul
Homeland

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Asterix said:


> Current new season watchlist:
> 
> Ozark
> Westworld -- did season 3 started already , is it episode after episode or whole season ?
> Better Call Saul
> Homeland


----------



## Asterix

Westworld is weekly. Only season three episode three out so far.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Asterix

Bosch season 6 (complete season)
Killing Eve Season 3 started 12/4 (weekly)

and started a new one last night, Gangs of London. Complete first season. Peaky Blinders fans should enjoy!
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt7661390/

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Adephi

Something to look forward to..

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Im hooked on the Outsider series

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Stranger

What TV shows do I watch

*All of them *

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Adephi

Oh no!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

Adephi said:


> Oh no!
> 
> View attachment 206974
> 
> 
> View attachment 206976



This was my absolute favourite comic series at a time, and for a while the TV show did not disappoint me, I grew up with Romero's movies and it was so great to see zombies becoming much bigger, now I feel like this show and zombies in general should just go away.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Raised by wolves - Sci-fi
The Boys - superheroes
The Mandalorian - Mando and baby Yoda
Nos4at2 ,season 2 - Joe King's take on the vampire genre
Murder by numbers -Suspenseful. Creepy. Terrifying. S1 and S2

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Asterix said:


> Bosch season 6 (complete season)
> Killing Eve Season 3 started 12/4 (weekly)
> 
> and started a new one last night, Gangs of London. Complete first season. Peaky Blinders fans should enjoy!
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt7661390/


Gangs of London is good , enjoyed it a lot.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33

Currently ploughing through Elementary with Jonny Lee Miller and Lucy Liu

The Blacklist inbetween that

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ShamZ

Kingdom, the MMA on Netflix series, is the best series I have watched in a while

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger

Binged on Game of thrones, it just gets better when you can pick up all the subtleties nuances. Helps to have read the books as well.

Really looking forward to the next Witcher series.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Vienna Blood - busy downloading - looks like a mini series 
IMDB -Max Liebermann, a student of Sigmund Freud, helps Detective Rheinhardt in the investigation of a series of disturbing murders around the grand cafes and opera houses of 1900s Vienna.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Dexter is back !
Production kicks off later this year and it's likely to be broadcast in 2021. One of TV's cool serial killers making a comeback.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Currently on a Doc Martin binge session with SWAMBO

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO

On the download list -looking good. IMDB = 8.2





In San Francisco, California, Ah Sahm, a martial arts prodigy from China,
leads a colourful life as he becomes a hatchet man for a powerful tong.
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt5743796/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac

Star Trek Discovery, Mandalorian, Supernatural, The Blacklist, NCIS. Currently also re-watching Battlestar Galactica.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Alex

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1059455/



Currently on Netflix

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------

